# wont drink from bowl



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

My baby Tegu wont drink from his bowl. When i mist he drinks drops up but not from bowl?!


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 8, 2010)

He'll get what he needs from the food you give him and the drops he's drinking but will also drink from the bowl if he needs to and perhaps when you're not there to see it.

Just keep offering a fresh supply.


...Jefroka


----------



## chelvis (Aug 8, 2010)

Keep offering the bowl of water, but for a long time i sprayed my younger tegus to make sure they are drinking. After a little time it will get use to a bowl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

alright thanks ! :-D


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 8, 2010)

My 4' male has a large water dish (approx 12" x 18" @ 6" deep) that is filtered which he refuses to drink out of... It is a new water feature and has yet to be pooped in...

Yet he will eagerly drink water out of a small (3" diameter @ 1.5" deep) cup. He has used the same cup for a year or so.

At first I suspected the sealer used on the water feature was giving the water an undesirable taste but he will just as eagerly drink (from the small cup) water taken out of the water feature.

While I'm sure there is some form of logic to their whims, figuring them out is not always as simple as we may want them to be. 


I still believe keeping humidity levels up and misting are very important even for a Tegu with a large water feature and a drinking cup he/she uses....


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 8, 2010)

It could just be like what Jefroka said: you just aren't there to see it when he actually drinks from the bowl.

Keep providing the bowl and just keep offering watering by hand when you can is the best bet.

Sometimes I think they just like the thought of fresh water too...my tegu has a bowl that I've seen him drink out of in his cage but he always jumps on opportunities to get a "new" looking water.


----------



## lilgonz (Aug 9, 2010)

One of mine will not drink from his bowl unless the water is making noise, I put my mister so that the excess water falls into the bowl and when the unit is on and dripping he will drink from the bowl, but only when the mister is dripping water into the bowl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

You can also add an pump and air stone. The same ones you find it a fish tank. This will make it easier to see and add humidity. My Tegus also prefer fresh water.


----------

